# BIG BOY soda bottle from Detroit.



## hemihampton (Nov 30, 2008)

I picked this bottle up at local Flea Market, Dont really collect soda bottles but I do like Detroit bottles so picked it up. Does anybody know anything about this bottle? Big Boy Restuarants are popular in this area, Wondered if there was any connection? Bottom sez Patented April 12th 1927. Any Info appreciated, THANKS, LEON.


----------



## madman (Nov 30, 2008)

hey leon, nice bottle, ive seen big boy bottles from cleveland oh. detroit and recently i saw a bunch from knoxville tn.i think its based out of cleveland, i dont think its connected with the resturant mike


----------



## celerycola (Dec 1, 2008)

Big Boy was a product of the Taylor-Long Company of Charlotte NC and bottled across the eastern US by franchise bottlers. The bottle pictured was design patented in 1927. Big Boy flavors included Cola, Root Beer, and Lemon Lime. They switched to acl bottles sometime in the 1930s.

 Cleveland was just a franchise but used a great siphon bottle that pictured the 1927 patent bottle.


----------



## celerycola (Dec 1, 2008)

*Celery soda bottle from Detroit.*

Are there variations of the 1919 'Bee Brand' Michigan Celery Beverage bottle?

 Do you know of other Celery Soda bottles from Detroit? 

 I have a circa 1900 cardboard sign for Detroit Distilled Mineral Water Co. advertising Celery=Cola. And I know that Coffin & Ward of Detroit sold a Celery Phosphate in the 1880s.


----------



## celerycola (Dec 1, 2008)

*RE: Celery=Cola sign from Detroit.*

Ten by six inch cardboard sign. I'm still looking for the bottle.


----------



## madman (Dec 1, 2008)

*RE: Celery=Cola sign from Detroit.*

hey dennis thanks for the info on  big boy being based out of charlotte nc, i have seen alot of big boys from cleveland, my bro lives in charoltte ill have to get me one of those nc bottles, heres a cleveland bottle i have mike


----------



## madman (Dec 1, 2008)

*RE: Celery=Cola sign from Detroit.*

pix


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 5, 2008)

*RE: Celery=Cola sign from Detroit.*

Interesting, Thanks for the Info. 
                                                     LEON.


----------



## sodaman (Dec 6, 2008)

*My Cleveland Big Boy collection*

here are some of my Cleveland Big Boy bottles .


----------



## sodaman (Dec 28, 2008)

*RE: My Cleveland Big Boy collection*

here are some of my Big Boy soda bottles . all from Cleveland Ohio


----------

